
Super Balloon Takes Flight from New Zealand - protomyth
https://blogs.nasa.gov/superpressureballoon/2016/05/17/super-balloon-takes-flight-from-new-zealand/
======
protomyth
tracking website
[http://www.csbf.nasa.gov/newzealand/wanaka.htm](http://www.csbf.nasa.gov/newzealand/wanaka.htm)

